# PCV valve and valve cover gasket



## 95truckin (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 1995 x-cab HB 2.4L 4x4 and was wondering where the PCV Valve is located? I have looked for hours and saw nothing.

Also, my truck cuts out slightly and has problems idling sometimes. I am going to change the fuel filter (it has been 2 years) and I noticed that the back side of the valve cover is leaking. Should I replace that gasket also? Could that be causing my idle problems? I just replaced this about a year ago. I followed the chiltons guide bolt pattern and torque specs. Why dose this leak now? It is a rubber gasket. Dose it need some liquid gasket? Any info would be great..

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The PCV valve should be on the other end of the PCV hose attached to the air box. It has a small white filter inside the airbox for the PCV system. 

The valve cover screws come loose sometimes, have you re-torqued them? No, an oil leak won't cause idle problems.


----------



## 95truckin (Apr 10, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> The PCV valve should be on the other end of the PCV hose attached to the air box. It has a small white filter inside the airbox for the PCV system.



I have the regular 2.4L not the z24. There is nothing once I pull off the hose. I heard it is somewhere else for my truck. Do you have a picture or a better description?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope. I looked through the 95 FSM for that info...couldn't find any pics. The PCV should be somewhere either on the valve cover or nearby.


----------



## 95truckin (Apr 10, 2004)

That's where my other cars have neen in the valve cover. The book shows the PCV line comming out of the airbox and I follow it to the valve cover and take off the hose, NOTHING, just a hollow nipple that's pressed in. I'm starting to think there isn't one. I have had this part for two years and haven't been able to change it. I've been told: on the firewall side of the engine, in the valve cover, my chiltons guide says (who knows, but it isn't in their stupid drawing). Hell even the local dealership didn't know where it was, they said it was easy to find blah blah blah, but when I had them show me. Suddenly it is hard to find and they wern't able to find it. Damn Nissans!!!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't tell you for sure on the 95, but I just changed the PCV valve on my 97 this morning. If you remove the oil filter you will see it forward of the oil filter mount. It screws into box like thing that's on the side of the block, threads forward and nipple pointing to the rear.


----------



## 95truckin (Apr 10, 2004)

Oldnissanguy said:


> I can't tell you for sure on the 95, but I just changed the PCV valve on my 97 this morning. If you remove the oil filter you will see it forward of the oil filter mount. It screws into box like thing that's on the side of the block, threads forward and nipple pointing to the rear.



Thanks! I just changed my oil yesterday. :lame: Do I have to drain the oil to remove the oil filter? I think it might be worth replacing the oil to get that thing in. The truck is approaching 100k so this should be changed, it's getting old. Thanks again!!

Jason


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I've never tried it but suspect you would loose no more than 1/2 to a quart of oil by just removing the filter. Maybe some of the wiser heads here know for sure. 

Remember, your 95 may be different than my 97. They may have found some other place to hide the PCV valve so don't be totally crushed if it's not where I indicated. You will find a 19mm ratcheting box wrench very useful.


----------



## 95truckin (Apr 10, 2004)

Oldnissanguy said:


> You will find a 19mm ratcheting box wrench very useful.


GREAT idea!! I took the filter off and there it was. I had been lookin for this for 2.5 years now. Thanks again. I also managed to fix the spuratic ideling problem I have been having for the last 2.5 years.. :fluffy:


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

Good tips! My 93 has been idling at about 800 rpm but it jumps up and down on its own, I'll have a look at my PCV valve!


----------

